

Facebook Has Decided That I Am Not Interested In My Wife - forrestkyle
http://thinkforrestthink.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/facebook-is-a-website-that-does-nothing-except-spy-on-you/

======
missechokit
...explain? I honestly don't understand what happened. How does promoted posts
tie in?

~~~
forrestkyle
[http://dangerousminds.net/comments/facebook_i_want_my_friend...](http://dangerousminds.net/comments/facebook_i_want_my_friends_back)

